# Anyone ever try Alfalfa meal bedding?



## Draco D Tegu (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok so my local discount pet center carries this product:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/235203/product.web" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/235203/product.web</a><!-- m -->

I am curious....has anyone ever tried it? Cypress mulch is kind of hard to get up here, when they have it, it's usually like one bag and that's torn open so.....I don't want to bring any "hitchhikers" along home for the ride.


If anyone's tried it, please let me know your experiences with it. It's supposed to be safe (it's alfalfa) in case they digest it (which I'm afraid of due to the difficulty of my guy eating OUT of his cage).

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## james.w (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont think you can wet it, so your humidity will be next to nothing (i guess it depends on where you live). It won't be very good for burrowing. I would try something else if you can. I hear soil and sand mixtures work well if you can't get cypress.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

The Alfalfa pellets I have seen look little different than rabbit pellets .. I knew some one that used then for her spur tortoise they were used dry and when they got wet they exploded into mush ..I can`t see them being used for Tegus ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

I found this company in Florida that specializes in Cyprus Mulch ....Corbitt 1-800-422-4330 .. You could try giving them a call and tell them your delema ..


----------



## chelvis (Dec 17, 2010)

the problem with stuff is it has not moisture retention so ya your humidity is going to drop and i mean alot. Sheding could become an issue. 

Im gonna say you must be close to the west cost as getting cypress out here is impossible without spending an arm and a leg. If you really want cypress your gonna have to talk to a local garden store (homedepot was not helpful) or local hardware store, my local ace use to order it for me. Another alternative is to find a reptile specialty store, im luck enough the PetKingdom in san diego does order cypress for their own use and will sell me bags from time to time. 

But there are alternative to cypress. I used coconut husk which is becomeing cheaper and easyier to find now that hydroponics has taken off. You can also use orchird bark, keep in mind just the bark not the soil, the soil has alot of additive that you don't want. Then like somene said a good ground soil could also work, not sand as it does not hold moisture and again humidity issues.


----------



## White_Lotus (Dec 17, 2010)

try lowes...they always had some when i lived in Vegas


----------



## james.w (Dec 17, 2010)

How long ago were you in Vegas? They didn't have any last time I checked.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Dec 17, 2010)

Well actually I'm on the East Coast, up in PA. 

I decided against the alfalfa meal, and went with finely ground "jungle mix" as it's supposed to hold the humidity rather well.

I loved the cypress bark when I COULD get it, but it's so hectic around here. 

I did check home depot and lowes and got looked at like I had three heads.

So I bought a bunch of the jungle mix and tomorrow is tank clean out day. I wonder if my Russian Tortise will like it LOL. He LOVES digging.


----------



## eddyjack (Dec 19, 2010)

Coconut Fiber?


----------



## Redman (Dec 22, 2010)

you could use it dry nd have a humidity retreat


----------

